# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل تفضل/ين الثقافه ام الجمال؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صباحكم/مساكم ووورد



ببدإ بالموضوع

هل. تفضل/ين الثقافه ام الجمال؟؟؟

الثقافه والجمال مطلوبه في كل زمان

لكن يوجد من يفضل الجمال على الثقافه والعكس




* سؤال للشباب*

هل تفضل البنت الجميله إم المثقفه؟ولماذا؟









**سؤال للبنات**

إن تقدم لخطبتكك شخص جمييل وإخر مثقف
وجميعهم نفس المواصفات الا إن 
إحدهم جميل وغير مثقف والاخر مثقف وغير جميل؟فإيهماا ستختارين ولماذا؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا خطيبتي جميلة و مثقفة ^_^

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> انا خطيبتي جميلة و مثقفة ^_^



الله يخليكو لبعض اخي سيكربت 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## (dodo)

بختار مثقف وجميل كيف  ليش بعرفش هههه
يسلموووو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> بختار مثقف وجميل كيف  ليش بعرفش هههه
> يسلموووو



انشالله تزبط معك اختي دودو 
يسلمو للمرور

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اعتقد بأن الثقافة والجمال غير متنافرين أو متضادين 
للجمال أهمية لكن للثقافة أهمية أكثر ويجب أن تتوفر 
لكن وجود أحداهما لا ينفي وجود الآخر 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن ان الجمال يختلف عن الثقافة 
لكن
من الجميل ان يكون الانسان مثقف ولديه اطلاع على العديد من الامور ونظرة خاصة
اشعر بان الانسان المثقف يستطيع ان يشد الانسان اليه بسرعة
لكن ليس من الخطأ ان يكون هناك لمسة من الجمال ايضا" في دلك الشخص
بالنسبة لي يشدني الانسان المثقف في بعض الاحيان ان استطاع ان يعبر عن ثقافته بطريقة جميلة لكن ارغب ايضا" بان يكون في دلك الانسان لمسة جمال ايضا"

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروركن دموع وحبيبتي والمطر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا من وجهة نظري 
الله خلقنا جميعاً في أبهى تكوين وجمال، ولكن معايير الجمال تختلف من شخص لاخر، ف ربما شخص يجدك جميلاً بينما اخر لا يجدك.
ولكن في كلا الحالات الجمال لا يدوم، مثل المثل القائل "يا ماخد القرد على مالو، راح المال وضل القرد قبالو"

بالنسبة إلي الجمال جمال الروح والعقل، نصفي الثاني حمودة صحيح مو مكمل دراسة وبشتغل بالدرك بس مثقف واعي فهمان، إن وقف على الأرض بيعرف يوقف. الشكل ولا شيء قدام ثقافتو وأفكارو.
أكيد مش راح انبسط اذا رحنا على جمعه ومنتحدث وهوي حلو يا محلاه وقاعد ساكت مش فاهم شيء.

----------


## &روان&

الجمل جمال  العقل والروح
انا بفضل الشخص المثقف مع شوية حلاوة ههههه حلوة هاي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك روان

----------

